# When can I breed my rabbit again?



## CanucksStar17 (Mar 27, 2013)

I bred my rabbit Feb 5th she had her babies Mar 9th, the babies are 19 days old today, when can I breed my rabbit again?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 27, 2013)

Technically, I believe a female can get pregnant immediately after her last litter. However, I would at the very least want to wait until the babies were at least 8 weeks old when they can start being rehomed. Otherwise you're going to have a rabbit trying to nurse kits of two different ages and the young ones will struggle.

That being said, breeding a rabbit repeatedly like that puts a lot of physical strain on them. Are you sure you can safely rehome another litter so soon?


----------



## majorv (Mar 28, 2013)

If you need to, you can go ahead and re-breed her now. Kits are normally weaned between 4-6 weeks. Yours are about 3 weeks old and will already be weaned by the time she kindles again. You might want to wean them at 4-5 weeks to give the doe a little time off before the next litter. 

We don't like breeding back to back, but it can be done. Give the doe extra protein during this time. Move the kits to another cage before she kindles. They should do fine at that age, if you can keep the older kits together.


----------



## bigjake (Mar 29, 2013)

you can easily, breed back at 14,21,31 days. I breed back at 14-21 days 3/4 of the year and give them a light break during the summer.


----------



## Whipple (Mar 30, 2013)

You can breed back now. Just be sure that you are feeding a quality food, %18 protein is good for does who are bred on a decent schedule. I would just be sure to remove the older kits before she delivers.

This is assuming she is in great shape now.


----------



## CanucksStar17 (Apr 27, 2013)

OK thanks guys


----------

